# A Knights Courage



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Fa-knights-courage

What do you think of my soundtrack composition?


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

The sequencing skills sound very professional to me. The composition itself sounds a bit pedestrian and is a cookie-cutter film score cliché sound. The music just repeats the same thing over and over again for several minutes. I think it would be more interesting if you added a counter line here and there to the melody, modulated to distant keys, and let the orchestration progress somewhere. But you do have talent and potential. It's a shame your inspiration is banal, background film music. Don't you find anything in the concert hall of the last 50 to 100 years inspiring?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Please help me out, is this part of a bigger project as you talking about soundtrack.......
Are you making a film?


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Please help me out, is this part of a bigger project as you talking about soundtrack.......
> Are you making a film?


No, but I was trying to make music that sounds like it would be. Hope that helps. I am not making music for a movie.


----------

